# Favorite low tech (no CO2) plants?



## dakotablue (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi all, I've seen a few good lists of plants around here, but am curious to know your favorite plants that don't need CO2. Other parameters aren't that important.

I dose excel and flourish currently, but I'm mostly just curious about people's favorite plants that don't need CO2.

So go ahead -- what's your favorite!? 😁


----------



## Tsin21 (Sep 24, 2017)

Anubias of course! Second would be watersprite.


----------



## JoeCamaro (Jun 27, 2018)

Amazon Swords for me. They grow super nice and healthy in my low tech tank.


----------



## Sarpijk (Aug 17, 2015)

Cryptocoryne sp. for sure! So many different colours and textures to choose from!


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Buce, tons of variety in color, size, and leaf shape. Slow growing in a low tech tank, but worth it.


----------



## dakotablue (Mar 9, 2018)

Appreciate the responses! Any particular plant that wins, like a particular buce or crypt that you couldn't live without?


----------



## Redmar (Feb 20, 2007)

I really like a nice patch of crypt wendtii bronze. It adds some contrast to the mostly green plants I keep.


----------



## SquigglyThing (Oct 15, 2017)

Amazon sword and coontail (Ceratophyllum)


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

Mosses/fissidens.


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

I like Microsorum species and I’ve always liked Crypts. The various varieties of Crypt nurii are very colorful!


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

crypts, microsorum, anubias, buce!


----------



## SimplyFish (Jun 30, 2018)

I absolutely adore java ferns! They're very simple to care for in low tech tanks.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Like others, amazons, crypts, anubias.

I want to add hygrophila polysperma, limnophila sessiflora, ceratopteris.

Michel.


----------



## pink4miss (Aug 20, 2013)

peacock moss, fissidens, pearlweed, hygrophila polysperma


----------



## ictalurus (Jun 11, 2018)

I've had good luck with corkscrew val in the brighter parts of my 55 gal. I eased into using Excel with no problems. Leopard Italian val does well in in my lower light grow out tank. I also really like Wendtii red.


----------



## iMacg3 (May 16, 2018)

Although most of my tanks are either medium light low tech or medium/high light with CO2, I do have a few low-light low tech plants. Here are some of my favorites - 

-Anubias 
-Java Fern
-Java Moss
-Cryptocoryne spp.
-Ceratopteris thalictroides
-Bucephalandra spp.


----------



## cryptopi (Jan 5, 2018)

Mine would be Hygrophila corymbosa


----------



## Dridri (Jul 7, 2018)

Limnophila Sessiliflora and Hygrophila Polysperma Sunset


----------



## DimitriSF (Oct 28, 2017)

What's the size of your intended tank?

If it's a nano tank, you can grow any plant you want, even Dwarf Baby Tears (especially if you're dosing Seachem Flourish, Excel, and Trace). E.g., 




For nano tanks, no injected Co2 doesn't necessarily limit you to only low/medium light plants.


----------

